# Test/Erfahrung: Brocken 3 tausch gegen Dark Rock Pro 4 2x140mm / 1x135mm auf Ryzen 3900X



## LastManStanding (1. Juni 2020)

Hi,
Ich wollte nur einmal spontan meine Erfahrung teilen für Tipp-Suchende. Und hoffe der Thread ist hier richtig. Ich war mir unsicher.

*Hardware:*
Ryzen 3900X
EKL Brocken 3  2x140mm
Crosshair Hero 6 370X
Crucial Ballistix Sport LT 3000 CL15 @3600 Cl18 32GB
Gigabyte 1080Ti Aorus
Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev.2/ Front:3x 140mm SW3 280/600rpm,  Heck: 1x140mm SW3 290/750rpm, Deckel (über CPU)1x 140mm SW3 PWM (250rpm ab 45°C Backplate Temperatur 
Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 850W
Aquaero LT 6 + Hubby+ Splitty

*Vorwort:*
Ich habe jetzt nicht ganz 2 Jahre den Brocken 3 (1x140) im Betrieb gehabt. Ich war auch generell zufrieden, aber eben nicht gänzlich, darum habe ich mir den Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 bestellt. Zum Testen!

Hintergrund ist, dass mich die Geräuschkulisse des Brocken 3 etwas störte, darum hatte ich einen 2. Wingboost 3 bestellt, womit ich zwar die Drehzahl etwas reduzieren konnte im Idle und Teillast, aber unter hoher Last noch immer ein störenderes Luftrauschen entstanden ist.

Angeschlossen war der Brocken 3 erst über das Mainbord(Asus C6H), was etwas problematisch ist bei Ryzen 3000. Denn bei Asus ist es so, dass häufig bei Mainboards die Lüfterdrehzahl ab 70°C auf 100% springt ohne Möglichkeit dies zu ändern im Q-Fan. Am Aquaero 6LT angeschlossen besserte es sich selbstverständlich. Das raue Luftgeräusch bei hohen Drehzahlen störte mich aber dennoch irgendwann wieder, denn bekannt ist, reduziere ich die Drehzahl steigt die Temperatur auch (stellenweise plus 8°C von 100% auf 75% Drehzahl^^). Das wollte ich auch irgendwie nicht, also blieb nur der Mittelweg.

*Einleitung:*
So hatte ich mich jetzt entschieden den Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 zu kaufen, allerdings wollte ich ihn nicht einfach so wie er kommt installieren. Der 120mm Lüfter störte mich schon in der Theorie.
So habe ich noch vor dem Tausch 1 bis 5 Minuten gefummelt, um die bei mir vorhandenen Be Quiet Silent Wing 3 140mm High Speed PWM zu Installieren, der 135mm blieb (alle mit den originalen Klammern).
Dazu habe ich allerdings noch Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut  verwendet statt wie vorher EKL Schneekanone. Deswegen sind die Ergebnisse natürlich noch etwas schlechter repräsentativ.


*Die Raum- und Gehäuse-Innentemperatur* habe ich bei  jeder Temperaturnahme ebenfalls gemessen und mit berücksichtigt und *schon heraus gerechnet/bereinigt.*
Die Temperaturen sind durchschnittliche Ergebnisse aus jeweils 3 Temperaturnahmen. 
Die Lüfterdrehzahlen habe ich im Aquaero LT möglichst versucht  identisch zu halten! Auf 940-960 U/Min(Maximum) beim Brocken 3/ Und 933-970 U/Min beim Dark Rock Pro 4(schwankte leider recht stark).

Noch mal die Temperaturen sind ohne Raumtemperaturen. Diese befanden sich insgesamt zwischen 19,7 und 25,8! Deshalb habe ich jede Messung Raum- UND Gehäusetemperatur bereinigt.

*Prime 95 45min. Gehäusetür vorne geöffnet.*
EKL Brocken 3: 54,6°C
BQ DRP 4          :51,4°C
100% Drehzahl:
EKL Brocken 3: 54,6°C (960    U/Min-Durchschnitt aus 4 Messungen)
BQ DRP 4          : 48,6°C (1540 U/Min-Durchschnitt aus 4 Messungen)

*Prime 95 45min. Gehäusetür vorne geöffnet. Mit GPU 100%*
EKL Brocken 3: 64,9°C
BQ DRP 4         : 59,7°C

*Cinebench R20. 4 direkte Durchläufe maximal Temperatur*
EKL Brocken 3: 61,5°C
BQ DRP 4         : 56,2°C

*Prime 95 45min. Fronttür geschlossen + GPU 150%PT/ 100% Auslastung 77°C(min75°C max.79°C)*
EKL Brocken3: 70,1°C
BQ DRP 4        : 65,1°C
*
Assasssins Creed Odyssey PCGH CPU Benchmark Szene. Maximale Temperatur *
EKL Brocken 3:  ca. 63°C
BQ DRP 4          :  ca. 57°C

*Geräuschmessung (db) identische Position höhe Hecklüfter 10cm zum Gehäuse! 3 Messungen unter Prime 95 mit oben genannten Drehzahlen! Ohne GPU *
EKL Brocken 3:  39db (30-45)
BQ DRP 4         :   32db (27-37)

*Messequipment und Software:*
Aquaero/Aquasuite X.4
HWinfo V6.22
MSI Afterburner 4.6.1
CineBenchR20
Prime 95

Burg/Wächter- Infrarot Temperaturmessgerät 
Smartphone Caterpillar S61(Flir 80x60 Wärmebildsensor/ Raum-Temperatur Sensor)
Digitales Raumthermometer
Analoges Bimetall Thermometer im Gehäuse
--Kugelschreiber--Blau

So das war´s: mehr habe ich leider nicht getestet. Weil ich eher spontan darauf gekommen bin dies aufzuschreiben.
Das soll nur eine reine Information für Interessierte darstellen, da eine Vergleichbarkeit mit anderen Systemen generell nicht gegeben ist.
Ich hoffe sehr, dass irgendeiner sich über diese Infos freut und sie ihm helfen. Aber wenn nicht..dann nicht

Mein Fazit: Wie erwartet, lohnt sich der Wechsel nicht um der Temperatur wegen. Allerdings meine ursprüngliche Intension "die Lautstärke zu reduzieren" hat gut funktioniert, dadurch dass ich für gleiche Temperaturen weniger Drehzahl benötige und zusätzlich die Silent Wing 3 natürlich auch etwas ruhiger sind als die Alpenföhn Wingboost 3. Meine Idle-Temperaturen waren schwer zu erfassen, weil sie selbst nach einer Stunde Ruhe noch immer um zig Grad schwanken. Sehen konnte ich nur, dass der Bereich, in dem er schwankt "etwas" gesunken ist trotz reduzierter Desktop-Drehzahl von 320 U/Min am BeQuiet im Vergleich zu 450 U/Min beim Brocken 3.


----------



## LastManStanding (6. Juli 2020)

Kleines Update:
Die Idle/Desktopdrehzahl von 320U/Min war zu niedrig da beim Ryzen R9 dann die Spikes recht weit erhöht waren,  und somit das kurze Lüfter aufdrehen wieder störend anfing. Die Lüfterkurve noch steiler machen nach hinten raus war eine sehr unangeneme Geräuschkulisse im Teilllastbereich. Da im Desktopbetrieb auch schon mal 60°C+ erreicht werden in den Spikes, und die gewohnte normale Last-Volllasttemperatur nur unwesentlich höher liegt bei dem ich ihn mit ca 1000U/Min betreibe war der Sprung einfach zu groß. So läuft er jetzt noch erträglich ruhig bei 35%/488rpm


----------



## muebue (3. Dezember 2020)

Hi, habe gerade den Brocken 3 gekauft, eben weil dieser im Test auf PCGH bei gleicher Belastung doch einiges leiser war als der Dark Rock Pro 4! Ich hoffe nur du hast Messfehler , sonst kann ich mich schon wieder umentscheiden! Aber mal alles Messen beiseite, wie ist denn dein Empfinden seit dem Tausch?


----------



## LastManStanding (30. Dezember 2020)

muebue schrieb:


> Hi, habe gerade den Brocken 3 gekauft, eben weil dieser im Test auf PCGH bei gleicher Belastung doch einiges leiser war als der Dark Rock Pro 4! Ich hoffe nur du hast Messfehler , sonst kann ich mich schon wieder umentscheiden! Aber mal alles Messen beiseite, wie ist denn dein Empfinden seit dem Tausch?


*Laut PCGH Tabelle im Heft* bei gleicher Lautstärke=1,0 Sone;
Brocken 3(1x140mm): 52,5°C, 1000rpm
Brocken 3(2x140mm): 52,2°C, 930rpm
Dark Rock Pro 4 (1x120mm,1x135mm):49,8°C@ 1320rpm

Bei Maximaler Drehzahl:
Brocken 3(1x140mm): *52,5°C*, 1000rpm  II *1,0 Sone*
Brocken 3(2x140mm): *52,2°C*, 930rpm II *1,2 Sone*
Dark Rock Pro 4 (1x120mm,1x135): *48,5°C*@ 120mm=1500rpm, (135mm=1200rpm) II *1,4 Sone*

Nach "Adam Ries" und Grundlage der PCGH Tabelle hat, liegt der Be Quiet bei 75% Drehzahl (51°C) etwa bei 1125 rpm und 0,4 Sone. Er ist also bei ähnlicher Umdrehung und besserem Kühlpotenzial(1,2-1,5°C), nur zirca halb so laut wie der Brocken 3 mit 1x140mm und nur ein Drittel so laut wie der Brocken 3 mit 2x140mm.


Das heißt als Fazit; Der Dark Rock Pro 4 bietet in allen Drehzahl/Lautstärkebereichen etwas mehr Potenzial.
Ist allerdings dann bei 1500/1200 rpm minimal lauter als der Brocken 3 mit 2x140mm Lüftern, und 50% lauter als der Brocken 3 mit 1x140mm Lüfter- der Be Quiet Ist also etwas besser gewertet worden von der Redaktion. Aber Teurer ist er natürlich auch^^

Und so ähnlich ist fern ab von Zahlen auch Mein Persöhnliches Subjektives empfinden.

*Mein System, Meine Messungen.*
Die Ergebnisse sind, selbstverständlich nicht direkt vergleichbar mit Denen von  PCGH
Weil eine ganz andere Hardware und ganz andere Grundvorrausstzungen bestehen.

Aber wie erwartet ist auch in meinem Kurztest, der Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 der Gewinner in nahzu allen Bereichen.

Brocken 3:
Mein Akustisches und mein Leistungsempfinden ist Positiver gegenüber dem BeQuiet Kühler.
Der Brocken 3 mit Einem oder Zwei Lüfter macht bei etwa 1000rpm ein recht raues Luft rauschen. Die Lüftermotoren machen, mit Ohr am Gehäuseheck, ein Deutliches Surren, aus 50cm Entfernung ein noch "Hörbares".

Be Quiet DRP4
Die Akustik der Luftströmung ist etwas weicher. Bei maximaler Drehzahl natürlich dennoch deutlich lauter. Da sie dann ja nunmal auch 500rpm schneller drehen als die Brocken Lüfter .
Den Drehzahlbereich habe ich beim DRP4 allerdings bis selten erreichten 85°C auf maximal 1000rpm gelockt.

Meine Messergbnisse spiegel die der PCGH "so ähnlich" wieder- recht schlüssig sogar trotz Unterschieden.
Die Lautstärke in "db" sagt auch, 3db !mehr! ist für das Menschliche Ohr "Doppelt" so laut.
Bei "sone" wie im PCGH test, ist "2 sone" genau doppelt so laut wie "1 sone".

Ich habe im Durschnitt 7 Dezibel weniger am Be Quiet gemessen, das ist 7:3=2,33~. Also weniger als Halb so "laut"
Die Abweichung kommt wohl "auch" daher das ich ja eben halt 2 140mm Lüfter habe statt dem einen 120mm.
Daher sind meine Temperaturen im Verhältniss vermutlich auch etwas besser als im PCGH test.
Nicht außer Acht lassen darf man, das der Brocken 3 mit "EKL Schneekanone" Wärmeleitpaste lief. Und der Dark Rock Pro 4 mit "Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut" das macht sicher auch ca 1-2 °C aus.

Anbei:
"Sone" und "db" sind in der Realität allerdings schwer vergleichbar. Sie sollen das gleiche sagen basieren aber auf anderen Messmechaniken.

Gruß LMS

Nachtrag;
Aso, den Brocken fand Ich Persöhnlich übriegens schöner

Edit:
Nach dem freundlichen Hinweis unter diesem Beitrag, habe ich die Angabe der Lüfterbestückung in diesem Beitrag hier korrigiert, und die Differenzierung zwischen Meinen und Offiziellen Tests deutlicher gemacht.
Der Originale Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 ist natürlich mit *1x120mm* und 1x135mm(Mitte) Lüftern bestückt.

Dieser Umstand verdeutlicht nochmal mehr das es mit Meiner Bestückung, ganz anderen Testvorraussetzungen und Messmethoden, in jedem Fall zu anderen Ergebnissen führt.
Auch wenn das Endergebniss gleich bleibt^^


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (30. Dezember 2020)

Anm.: Die Drehzahlangaben des DRP4 sind vom 120-mm-Lüfter, Vergleiche bei "gleicher Drehzahl" sollte man also an dieser Stelle noch weniger Versuchen als sonst, da ein 120er selbst bei gleicher Aerodynamik (hier definitiv nicht gegeben) leiser, aber auch schwächer als ein gleich schneller 140er ist.


----------



## LastManStanding (31. Dezember 2020)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Anm.: Die Drehzahlangaben des DRP4 sind vom 120-mm-Lüfter, Vergleiche bei "gleicher Drehzahl" sollte man also an dieser Stelle noch weniger Versuchen als sonst, da ein 120er selbst bei gleicher Aerodynamik (hier definitiv nicht gegeben) leiser, aber auch schwächer als ein gleich schneller 140er ist.


Ahh Stimmt! Das kommt auch noch dazu, Danke für den zusätzlichen Hinweis.
Da hatte ich Gestern gar nicht mehr drüber nach gedacht, mist


----------

